# masdevallia herradurae yellowing leaves



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

hi guys any suggestions my masdevallia herradurae is fairly new to my viv about a montth old and its leaves are starting to get a yellow tint its not dry, stays moist and there is good circulation. its growing off driftwood from the center of the tank about 8inches from the top. my lighting is fairly bright 2 26watt and 2 23watt cfls (tank is a 40gal hex). tempurature where its at is 79-80F. any tips? im thinking maybe its getting too much light do yall think i should try puting a square of eggcrate above the glass to help reduce brightness?

thanks


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I would not. First, I don't think the temp is a problem; _M. herrudae_ is not a cool grower. Now, is it too late to move the plant? Or--you say you have 8" clearance above the plant? Then my preference would be to mount an epiphyte above the masdevallia that will partially shade it. If you have good humidity, how about _Tillandsia bulbosa_ or maybe _T. tenuifolia_? I figger, if you mount another pleurothallid, it may encounter the same problem. Although, if you got's ta have an orchid, then _Sophronitis (Cattleya?) cernua_ is a possibility; it prefers somewhat more light than do most pleurothallids. 

IOSPE PHOTOS

Would this work for you? Any orchidophiles ready to chime in?


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks. well i could move it somewhere else maybe against the background where it could be shaded by a nearby growing brom. i dont think it would be hurt it since it never went into any shock when i first unmounted when i recieved it. however it does have many new growths at the time. if i go along and relocate it im not sure if will attach to my titebond 3 back ground. i think i might have to attatch it to a cork piece then try and mount that to the background.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmmn... Do you have piece of tree fern? Either way, some NZ sphagnum at the base (on top of the root growth) may help it to acclimate. Good luck!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Could be any number of things. If you could provide a picture, it might provide more info.


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Masdies in tanks are very sensitive to excessive moisture. I've never had one survive when I covered its roots in dead sphagnum. They just start to slowly rot, then very quickly rot. But then you have to keep on top of them and make sure they get well watered. If the roots are not covered then I would say the temp is an issue even if it is a warm tolerant Masdie. I would say experiment with temps first to see how it responds. I doubt light is an issue, in my experience Masdies do we'll even with a few hours of direct sun.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Xaphanos said:


> Masdies in tanks are very sensitive to excessive moisture. I've never had one survive when I covered its roots in dead sphagnum. They just start to slowly rot, then very quickly rot. But then you have to keep on top of them and make sure they get well watered. If the roots are not covered then I would say the temp is an issue even if it is a warm tolerant Masdie. I would say experiment with temps first to see how it responds. I doubt light is an issue, in my experience Masdies do well even with a few hours of direct sun.


Hey Xaphanos: Thanks for the clarification. So masdevallias are more sensitive to root moisture than other pleurothallids? Good to know. 2 Qs:

1) OP states his tank runs 79-80 d; is this okay, or does he need to drop 5-10d at night? ( I grow angraecoids--warm and warmer!) 

2) Any preference for the mount, cork or tree fern?


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

I would try to run it cooler at night at least. Though those temperatures wont hurt the plant, Masdies do better on the cooler side, even the warm tolerant ones. 

I don't know if Masdies have a preference for types of mounts. Sorry.


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

hi guys. well the yellowing seems to have calmed down some i will try and post a pic soon . oh and yes my day temps are 79-80 but at night it does cool down arund 5 degrees at the least. im just watching things


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

In my experience pleurothallids can be very sensitive to replanting. The yellowing and loss of leaves can come with the stress of remounting/repotting/relocating even if the conditions are perfect. Masdevallias and other pleurothallids walk that fine line between too wet and too dry. I like to mount them on sphagnum instead of under sphagnum. This provides the roots a wet place to grow while letting the base of the plant breathe.


----------

